
IBM's Watson Chief on Future of AI - cubano
http://www.forbes.com/sites/peterhigh/2016/01/18/ibm-watson-head-mike-rhodin-on-the-future-of-artificial-intelligence/
======
struct
I was interested in doing IBM's Watson Hackathon this month: I prototyped a
little app that used their speech recognition service but quickly discovered
that it couldn't understand even the most basic things that I said, whilst
Nuance/Siri had no issues. I've also seen demos given by the Watson team
consisting mostly of very deep Java stack traces, and "sorry, this question
could not be answered, try later". Whilst I think that Watson seems more of a
triumph of marketing over technical capability, they're at least headed in the
right direction.

------
babo
The full podcast of the interview:
[http://metisstrategy.com/podcasts/Interview%20with%20Mike%20...](http://metisstrategy.com/podcasts/Interview%20with%20Mike%20Rhodin.mp3)

------
patman81
Is there a way to read Forbes articles without disabling content blockers? I
don't want to go back to all those cookies and ad trackers.

~~~
jjbinx007
I decided to turn my adblocker off wherein I received the message:

"Thank you for turning off your ad blocker! Enjoy Forbes' ad-light experience
for 30 days."

So what's "ad-light"?

Two auto-playing (but volume muted) videos wasting my bandwidth showing some
celebrities I've never seen and don't care about, an ad for CCTV cameras
(which I've just been searching for), several other banner ads which were not
tailored to anything I've previously been looking at, followed by those God-
awful clickbait-masquerading-as-news blocks at the bottom of the article.

Oh, and the article is artificially split onto 4 pages to keep you clicking
and reloading more ads.

I'll keep my adblock on next time.

